# Canti Autocycle Trio



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 29, 2016)

Finally some spare time to finish up the maroon cantilever Autocycle.  Had to quit because I can't feel my hands, but tomorrow is a new day and hopefully I can find the original chain.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 29, 2016)

im schwidazzled!!!


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 29, 2016)

Oh dang!  Very nice


----------



## stoney (Dec 29, 2016)

They are all beauties, but that maroon is fantastic.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 29, 2016)

Fabulous!


----------



## ballooney (Dec 29, 2016)

Trifecta!!  Killer bikes!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 30, 2016)

Aaron, I hope you bring one of those to the Iron Ranch swap meet. I'll start saving up now.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 30, 2016)

Oh the humanity!

Killing me, those '40 push button cantis might just be my favorite Schwinn model.


----------



## larock65 (Dec 30, 2016)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Finally some spare time to finish up the maroon cantilever Autocycle.  Had to quit because I can't feel my hands, but tomorrow is a new day and hopefully I can find the original chain.  View attachment 402673



You are dead to me....


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 30, 2016)

Ok, you win


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 30, 2016)

Looking for a Cobalt Blue '40 push button Autocycle, anyone ever seen one?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 30, 2016)

SWEET BIKES!
THANKS FOR SHARING!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 30, 2016)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Looking for a Cobalt Blue '40 push button Autocycle, anyone ever seen one?



I have the fenders. LOL


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Dec 30, 2016)

Now all you need is a two tone green one.


----------



## Awhipple (Dec 30, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## runningbarre (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice! The "tan" one in the middle catches my eye!


----------



## kreika (Jan 7, 2017)

Eye candy heaven!!! How much for all three?  Thanks for sharing, totally amazing!!! Why must I be cursed to being born on the West Coast.......aaaahh


----------



## Clark58mx (Jan 7, 2017)

I would take the black one. Looks the best.


----------

